# fischen in der Algarve  ( Carvoeiro )



## Trecisio (15. März 2006)

Moin....
brauche dringend ein paar sinnvolle Tips für das Fischen an der Algarve.
Obwohl ich die Algarve nun schon sehr oft bereist habe, bin ich in dieser Thematik ein Unwissender.
Meine Idee ist es, von den Klippen bei Carvoeiro zu fischen. Angedacht mit einer 60 Gramm Makrelenpose und einer Brandungsrute auf Grund. Eventuell auch mit einer Spinnrute.
Hoffe ich bekomme hier ein paar Tips über die zu erwartenden Fischarten und die besten Köder. 
Viele Grüße 
Andreas


----------



## Sargo (17. März 2006)

*AW: fischen in der Algarve  ( Carvoeiro )*

Hallo,

gut, daß Du schon mal an der Algarve warst. Weiter unten im Forum findest Du schon die wichtigsten Infos (nicht gesehen ?????).

Also eine 60 er Pose ist reichlich übertrieben. Du mußt deutlich feiner fischen
(ca. 30 - er Schnur, 60 er Blei (je nach Wellen auch weniger) und 6 - er Haken. Köder sollten Meereswürmer sein (bekommst Du im Fischmarkt abgepackt). Beste Zeit ist Spätnachmittag bis DSämmerung + nachts.

Nachts natürlich am Besten am Strand, dann kann nichts passieren, Taschaenlampe mitnehmen !

Fangen wirst Du hauptsächlich Sargos (Geissbrassen) , im Sommer Makrelen
und Hornhechte. Conger und Doraden gehören auch zum häufigen Fang

Grüße

SARGO


----------

